# Ich war einmal wieder



## Super PePe (1. März 2010)

Wir sind richtige alte Meckeropas geworden. Egal ob PVP, PVE, Quest, Farmen oder nur dumm rumstehen, es vergeht kein Tag an dem uns nicht mal was einfallen würde um ein ordentlichen Dünnschiss durch den Äther zu drücken. Heute bin ich mal dran. 

Mir geht es um den Content abseits der 2% wo es möglich wäre mal ein t10+ item zu ergaunern. 

Das Spiel ist recht simpel. Ich starte mit einem Bildausschnitt von dem ihr nun erraten könnt wo er ist. Jedoch gilt es erst als gelöst wenn ihr hier ein Screen postet, wo nicht nur der von mir gepostet Ausschnitt zu sehen ist, sondern der gesamte Viewport. Der Erste der die Lösung postet, darf nun erneut den Thread mit einem Bildausschnitt füttern und die Lesenden auf die Suche schicken.





Es war die größte Party meines untoten Lebens und da hing sie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer weiß ihre Adresse...


----------



## Avek (1. März 2010)

Ich muss den Post nich verstehen oder?


----------



## MasterXoX (1. März 2010)

Das ist schwer^^

Also du sagtest "...untoten Lebens". Dann muss das ja irgendwo in Tirisfal sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. März 2010)

Avek schrieb:


> Ich muss den Post nich verstehen oder?



hmm Spiel ist zwar nicht neu, aber schwer zu verstehen ist es eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für dich:

TE postet Bildauschnitt
Du finden Bildausschnitt in Spiel
Du posten hier Beweisbild
DU machen nächstes Rätsel

easy oder ?


----------



## Schnatti (1. März 2010)

die hängt doch in Strath Bastion


----------



## Leach09 (1. März 2010)

Sinnloser Thread : /
Ein "Forum" ist da um zu diskutieren, nicht um eine Schnitzeljagd zu machen!!!!

/vote for close


----------



## Schnatti (1. März 2010)

Was bistn du fürn Muffelkeks? Bezug zu WoW ist da *S


----------



## Super PePe (1. März 2010)

Leach09 schrieb:


> Sinnloser Thread : /
> Ein "Forum" ist da um zu diskutieren, nicht um eine Schnitzeljagd zu machen!!!!
> 
> /vote for close



Gegenphrase: Ein Spiel ist da um es zu spielen


----------



## Leach09 (1. März 2010)

Ja, aber somit werden tausende sinnlose Threads eröffnet. Ich glaube nicht, dass es um Sinne von den Usern wäre oder sogar von buffed.de !

Und außerdem ist der Text vom TE unzusammenhängend. Erst quatscht er darüber, dass wir uns ständig aufregen und urplötzlich redet er von einer Schnitzeljagd.


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

Argh... das kommt mir so bekannt vor. Wo war das noch gleich... *tippel*

@Flamer
Könnt ihr nicht *einmal* den Kopp zu machen? Gibts doch net... 

EDIT: Im Alteracgebirge? In dem leeren Dorf da? Im Kloster? Grabmal?Gnah... muss heute Abend mal auf die Suche gehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (1. März 2010)

ehrm ka war das nich irgendwo im vorgebirge des hügellands? ich mein ich hätt das iwo schoma gesehn .. muss aber ewig her sein.


----------



## Kafka (1. März 2010)

zu schade das mein ACC seit letzter Woche abgelaufen ist und ich deswegen nicht zeigen kann wo das ist. Aber kleiner Tipp an Alle, das ist wieder so ein "AHHH (Kopf Klatsch)" Ding, da man warscheinlich oft da war aber es nicht bemerkt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (1. März 2010)

Kafka ich steh auf deine Sig *dip dip dip*
@ Leach wenn alels nur sinnvoll, vernünftig und kultiviert wäre das wäre doch so fade


----------



## Super PePe (1. März 2010)

ja da ist man sehr oft dran vorbei gerannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snatchel (1. März 2010)

Leute! Ihr sollt einen Screenshot vom GANZEN Blickfeld um das Foto posten und nicht rumkamellen WO es ist!


----------



## Schnatti (1. März 2010)

Ich will mich jetzt aber nich einloogen! Bin zu fasziniert von den 2 Mädels in der Sig *dip dip dip*


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (1. März 2010)

*edit: suche grade ne gruppe für den screen


----------



## Mitschi (1. März 2010)

Ich würde da mal in Karazhan nachgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , habe hier nur kein wow


----------



## MasterXoX (1. März 2010)

Ne also verrat uns noch einen Tipp! Ich find das ned :< 

OK kara könnte hinhauen...Party....untote...Moroes!


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

Diese nackte pussy findet ihr in Karazhan....

vote 4 close... völlig blämblämthread^^


----------



## Yakashi (1. März 2010)

Hmm, mal was neues hier. 

Aber statt en Bild zu machen wie wärs mit Gebiet und Ort und welches Haus, Stein etc. 

Also Beispiel so:

Vorgebirge Hügellands
Southshore
Neben der Schmiede. 

Also wenn ihr wisst was ich mein. Hab keine Lust bzw die nötige Zeit von Punkt A nach B zu fliegen. 

Noch ein Vorschlag wär, wenn ein Bild z.b. in Orgimmar ist, das es auch heißt Hauptsächlich für Horde sehbar. Da Ally Spieler ihre Probleme haben, man schön gelassen in Hauptstädten nachzuschauen oder in anderen kleinen Dörfer der Horde so wie umgekehrt eben. 

Zum Bild, leider kA


----------



## Mitschi (1. März 2010)

bingo .. los lauf und hol den screenshot den ich sonst nach der arbeit mache .. hast zeit bis ca 17:00 hrhr


----------



## MasterXoX (1. März 2010)

Darf ich eines machen?^^


----------



## Magickevin (1. März 2010)

Das Bild gibt es im Kloster in Stratholme in Shatrath Dalaran Karazhan (neu) Herdweiler.

Also bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen in den Gebieten die vom Scharlachroten Kreuzzug befallen sind


----------



## dd2ren (1. März 2010)

Leach09 schrieb:


> Ja, aber somit werden tausende sinnlose Threads eröffnet. Ich glaube nicht, dass es um Sinne von den Usern wäre oder sogar von buffed.de !
> 
> Und außerdem ist der Text vom TE unzusammenhängend. Erst quatscht er darüber, dass wir uns ständig aufregen und urplötzlich redet er von einer Schnitzeljagd.




Da kommt endlich mal ein normaler Thread wo man bisl Spass hat und nicht nur gemeckert wird , da kommen die ersten schon wieder aus den Löchern.

Super Thread !  

und du Nase geh doch einfach in einen anderen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kann leider nicht mitmachen da in Mittelerde das Gemälde nicht hängen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (1. März 2010)

nice =)
nette idee, gefällt mir =)


btw: liebe flamer, geht sims spielen und/oder euch mal nach dem sack reis erkundigen, der in china immer und immer wieder umfällt...


btt:

ich glaube es hängt in der bastion in strath...dieses "burg" vom scharlachroten kreuzzug...*nachher gleich mal einloggen muss*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. März 2010)

Nix da ist Kloster


----------



## MadMarlboro (1. März 2010)

das bild steht auch beim andenken-händler an der wand am argentumturinierplatz in eiskrone; der typ neben dem flugmeister unter 'nem zeltdach (wenn man den flugmeister ansieht ca 20m rechts von ihm)


----------



## Pente (1. März 2010)

Es gibt einen eigenen Bereich für Forenspiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab den Thread mal verschoben.


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

das bild steht in der hütte, wenn man bei IF raus geht und dann nach links läuft

ein frischer screenie extra für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (2. März 2010)

@Neyru
Schau mal da. Ja das Bild was da hängt ist zwar richtig, jedoch handelt es sich bei deinem Exemplar um eine gekonnte Fälschung des in Ironforge ansässigen Malers und Tagedieb Vincent van Grog (zu finden düsteren Viertel). Er macht sich öfters einen Spass daraus Reisende in die Irre zuführen. Darum hier nochmal das Original:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nun ist etwas mehr zu sehen (Grün markiert ist das Ausgangsbild) - PS: Es ist gut bewacht und man braucht kein Flugesel



Salue


----------

